# UHF Remote does not work --> FIXED



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

Last week I upgraded from a 322 receiver to a new VIP 222K receiver. Everything worked great except the TV 2 UHF remote. The old 322 receiver UHF remote worked great. From about 40 feet away from the receiver, the UHF remote would work occasionally and then have no response. I would have to walk down the hall to get within 15 feet of the receiver for it to work. I tried replacing the batteries and extending the receiver antenna up to the ceiling; no effect, still fails.

I was about to call DISH and complain about the #$&*# UHF remote , when I did a search on the forum for posts about the UHF remote. Buried in one of the threads was a comment about changing the address. So, I figured I would try that before calling DISH. I followed the detailed instructions in the receiver user manual at page 58.

The default address was "1". I changed it to "22". IT NOW WORKS GREAT. Just like it is supposed to. :hurah: :hurah:

DISH should really include this option to trouble shoot UHF remote problems in their help charts in the back of the manual. The option to change remote addresses is mentioned only for when somebody elses remote changes your receiver.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I am glad to hear that everything is now working. You make a great point with the location of the steps to change the remote address. This is great feedback and will be used to improve as a company. If you have any questions or concerns we are here to help. Thanks again


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

EdJ said:


> DISH should really include this option to trouble shoot UHF remote problems in their help charts in the back of the manual. The option to change remote addresses is mentioned only for when somebody elses remote changes your receiver.


I guess I have to own up about the DISH trouble shooting charts. I screwed up... :blush: I was browsing through the receiver manual and noticed that the troubleshooting chart for Remote 2 poor reception did include a suggestion to change the frequency address. It was the last suggestion in the box and I missed it.....


----------

